# Ce faci



## mike2008

Bună!
I have been seeing "ce faci" in sentences, I've been wondering if it means "are you"?
e.g. "Ce faci esti bine"
      "Ce faci nu vrei sa mai vorbesti....."

I've looked in dictionaries and books but I can't get a translation that would fit well with these sentences. I assume it means "are you", but I'd still like to be certain.
Bye.


----------



## mugen

_Ce mai faci?_ or simple _Ce faci? = How are you?_ 

It is used very often in Romania_:_

_-Ce faci? (How are you?)_
_-Bine_ (_good)_

_Ce faci, esti bine? - How are you, are you ok(is everything fine)?_

But it also means _what are you doing_?

-Ce faci acum?
-Nimic


----------



## mike2008

Thank you very much mugen.

Is "ce faci" an abbreviation of "ce mai faci" which is also an abbreviation of "ce mai faceţi?

-Ce faci acum?
-omor!

Bye.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

The "mai" in "ce mai faci" can be omitted, but it all comes from the verb _*a face*_:

_Ce [mai] *faci*_? - Informal tone 
_Ce [mai] *faceţi*_? -Formal tone

_Ce mai fac ai dumneavoastră_? = _How is your family_?


----------



## OldAvatar

_Ce *mai *faci_? is recommended when you meet someone after a long time of „no see”. It is a general purpose question, a way of *How is it going (lately)?*, for example.
_
Ce faci?_ is also used when you're asking someone *What is he/she doing in that moment*. Responding to this question with _bine _can be considered by some as unpolite, as a way of avoiding the answer, like you don't want to to tell what you're exactly doing. The best way to answer to that question without frustrating the other one is _Bine!,_ followed by additional explanations of what you're doing in that moment, for example. _Bine! Lucrez!_ (*Fine! I'm working!*).


----------



## mikasa_90

I would like to add that

If you are in a chat, you could see that:  Cmf? or Cf? ( that means ce mai faci and ce faci)


----------



## mike2008

Thank you everyone.
Bye.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

mike2008 said:


> -Ce faci acum?
> -omor!
> 
> Bye.





OldAvatar said:


> _
> Ce faci?_ is also used when you're asking someone *What is he/she doing in that moment*.


I love everyone's explanations  (what a bunch of knowledgeable non-native speakers we have here )

Looks to me that in this case, OldAvatar's second explanation works best. "Ce faci *acum*?" literally means "What are you doing *now*?"

The answer given looks a bit peculiar to me ("omor" means "murder" or "I'm killing"). Possibly a... joke?


----------



## mike2008

Yes it was a joke. I don't know how to use those smiley faces.

Of course I could be lying, Bye!


----------

